# Makeup suggestions for oily skin



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Okey dokey. SO, I've been experiementing with makeup for my costume this year, and am quickly realizing that the makeup I have may not be the best for my skin type. I have pretty oily skin and am finding that my makeup looks pretty melty after only about an hour of just sitting around. I'm doing a porcelain white doll makeup. But it seems to be kinda seeping into my pores and such. YUCK. It's Ben Nye theatre makeup. Also, when I powder, it REALLY dulls the black around the eyes, despite the powder being colorless.

So anybody have some recommendations for me? What's the best makeup for us oily folks? Mehron? Graftobian? Kryolon? Also, I've heard that a base primer might be helpful here. Any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There are cake, waterbased (water activated) makeups that set great. Its like a pancake makeup. Mine are still in storage, but I think they are Ben Nye? Nye also makes really AMAZIng thick concealer/makeup stick pencils that I swear by. They are $9 a pop: "Ben Nye Makeup Neutralizer Creme Crayon" ...I use Ultra Lite NP-0..its barely flesh colored. I use it as a coverup/concealer on skin at Halloween (it gives a very opaque but not cakey porcelain, Marilyn-ish face) as well as during the year as a brow bone hilighter in everyday makeup. Its an amazing product. I love how easy it glides yet isnt oily and it lasts! I have an oily T zone, so I did suck it up and bought Nye's setting powder for makeup as well ...it has slightly diff ingredients than reg everyday makeup & sets makeup. But dont use any ANY grease based formulas...I use all mine (that I bought only to realize I cant use them) on my kids & Man. When in 'Ween makeup, I use rice paper or blotting papers if Im really hot, quickly & lightly reapply makeup on forehead, nose chin & hit it with some powder every hour or so.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And I almost forgot- do not use your fingers to put your base on. Use a clean sponge (I like the wedges) . Oils from your hands will just add to your facial oils.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Get a mattifier, like these:

http://www.smashbox.com/PHOTO-FINISH-FOUNDATION-PRIMER
http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/160/4467/Prep-Prime-Skin-Refined-Zone/index.tmpl

I also read that you can use lemon juice on your face, and wipe off excess, then apply makeup. I've never tried this, but think I'll give it a go! (I have oily skin, and mattifiers and primers are SOOOO expensive).


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

If using a cream, cake or water based makeup I recommend using a astringent before application and Sweat Stop or Mehrons Barrier Spray. The barrier spray also works a s a sealant. 
My suggestion would be to use a alcohol based makeup. The kind often used in airbrushes. Michael Davy makes some nice ones that can be applied with either airbrush or cosmetic brush. 
Oh, and if you use cream be sure to powder it well before sealing it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Primers (silicones) just slip right off of my face as well.


----------

